# Pointless Band Style of the Day



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like to experiment with slingshot ideas and find things that work for flinging ammo. It's honestly pretty hard to improve on what's already out there but as my fellow Indiana native Kurt Vonnegut once said: "We are here on this earth to fart around, and don't let anybody tell you different". So that's what I do, I fart around with different materials and attachment methods because that's what I'm here to do.

Here's what I'm playing with today:









These bands are for shooting 3/8" steel. They're a 3/8" straight cut of Linatex with a 7" overall length and a 3" loop at the bottom for a pseudo-tapering effect. They're run through the holes on my SPS and then tied on because otherwise they bunch up and don't pull back the same way every time. If I were using them on a Dankung or my Alley Cat then I would leave them loose.

They shoot very well for me in the limited time I've had to shoot them today. I can use the same aiming style as I do with looped tubes and they're pretty fast with a light draw weight. They spat the 3/8" steel out at 210fps on a windy 50 degree morning.

I'm not expecting much in the way of longevity but maybe they'll surprise me :iono:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I farted around with that as well. 
Farting around is one of my specialties.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I farted around with that as well.
> Farting around is one of my specialties.


I'm practically a professional at farting around :lol:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If we could just get paid for it! Dream job!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been told (many times) by friends and family, that I have my head in the clouds..... I'm with you 100% Mr. M.J.and Mr. Beanflip........ Cause these here are FART CLOUDS!!

Pretty stout ones at that..


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive been called a old fart. Does that count?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a old fart and I fart around as well. :king:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Lmao, imagine the song Jump (not Van Halen but "Jump arouuund" hip hoppity song) with Fart instead of Jump.

I enjoy Kurt V. very much. And linatex is so goood.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL....all this Farting around reminds me I have to go get "GAS"


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I just found my new favorite and senior quote!!!


----------

